# Science project



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Can someone help me?My daughter wants to do a science project for school.She's in 3rd grade and she's 8.So i cant have her do anything to fancy and she has to be able to carry it.Any ideas?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Go to www.google.com and write in the search for science experiments. They have a bunch you can choose from. In 3rd grade my daughter did an easy one with apples. Cut an apple in half and sprinkle citric acid (I think it was citric acid) on one half. Leave the apples sitting out over night and the one with the stuff sprinkled on it will be preserved (nice and white) ,while the other half turns brown. Anyway, it is easy. She took pictures of the process and wrote up her finding and put it on a small project board. But be sure it's citric acid-can't really remember right now. My kids put those darn experiments off every year until the 11th hour and the whole family seems to get involved. Actually, it turns out to be kind of fun and we all learn something too.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

thank you tiss.im gonna use that search engine.I would just use the apple but you werent to sure about the citric acid and i dont want to do a science experiment on fire







.I dont have the wait to the last minute thing.She really doesnt have to do this but one girl took it opon herself to do one.And now everyone else is like"ohh ohhh i want to do one too "You know how that goes.but hey if she would rather do science than whatch TV than were off to a good start


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't really have much advice on science project ideas. I always had trouble with that myself.I just wanted to say I think it's so great that your daughter is interested in science. Like you said, it's good if she would rather work on a science project than watch TV. That daughter of yours is on her way to a wonderful career...or maybe just to be a great mom who will inspire a love of science and learning in HER kids.







I hope I have kids who love learning as much as I did.BTW, citric acid sounds right. They say if you put a piece of orange or lemon in a baggie or container with a cut apple, it won't get brown. And citric acid is what is in "citrus fruits" like orange, lemons, limes, and grapefruit.I just remembered a couple of easy science experiments we did when I was in fourth grade. One was when we were studying fungus... We did an experiment where we took two pieces of bread from the same loaf and put one in a ziploc bag like that, and dampened the other slice then put it in a ziploc bag. Then we put them in the same place, and saw which one molded more quickly. And learned that fungus likes a moist environment.For another experiment, we took a bunch of jars and some nails. We put a nail in each jar, and filled them with different liquids... water, vinegar, and ammonia were some. Maybe soda pop too? And of course a nail in an empty jar as a control. We looked at the corrosion of the nails in different liquids. This experiment took longer than the bread one.Your public library should also have lots of books on science experiments, for students of all age levels.Good luck!


----------

